# Never forget



## Naori

Hi everybody, 
I'd like to know how you translate this phrase "*Never forget*". 
In fact I'd like to make that phrase as a tattoo, I've already ask for the Greek translation, but the esthetic result doesn't suit me. 
The main idea is to focus on the "never", the sentence shall not apply to someone, but rather be like a motto.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Puppancs

My first thought was "*Sose feledd*" so I go for it. Maybe not the most precisious but as for a tatoo it grabs the point I think.


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Naori and welcome to our forum 

Usually there are a lot of things to consider before translating even (but especially) short sentences like this into Hungarian but I think Puppancs's suggestion would fit a general motto-like idea.

The only thing is (and without knowing a lot about tattoos) that by addressing the reader, it gives the impression that you wish to remind/draw attention of (etc.)_ other_ people what they should do, not that it is for yourself... But that has nothing to do with the translation.


----------

